# Tire Size 1993 F350



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

So im looking for some mud tires and I want to know what the largest size tire I can fit on my truck is. It is stock suspension, and I have 285/75R16 now. I would like to go to a 35/12.5 if possible. How do you go about figuring out what you can get away with.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

33's or 35's are what I am interested in. And a correction I have 265/75/16R


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

my friend is got 35 mudders on his 94 f350 stock he had to cut the sides of the bumper out cause they rub up against it.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

snowplowpro;1064738 said:


> my friend is got 35 mudders on his 94 f350 stock he had to cut the sides of the bumper out cause they rub up against it.


My truck is mint so there will be no fender cutting, Looks like 35's are out. Im thinking 285 or 315's now


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a 95 ford 250 and 285 is the largest I can use 315s hit the fenders Hope this helps


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

KBTConst;1064754 said:


> I have a 95 ford 250 and 285 is the largest I can use 315s hit the fenders Hope this helps


Awesome that was i was thinking the largest i can go.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i run 33x12.50 on the stock suspension of my 96 f350. i bet 35's would fit, but there may be some rubbing when turning the wheel all the way.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

linckeil;1064877 said:


> i run 33x12.50 on the stock suspension of my 96 f350. i bet 35's would fit, but there may be some rubbing when turning the wheel all the way.


I think 285 will fill it quite nice, do you have any pics of the 33's?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

285/75/16 size equates to a 32.8"x11.2" tire - you should have no problems at all with these fitting. too wide for snowplowing in my opinion, but they will fit without issue.

there are many pics of my truck in the below link. the first set of pics is with the 33"x12.5" tires. the second set of pics with the black steel rims are the stock size 235/85/16 tires i use for plowing.

all of these pics are with 100% stock suspension - but the suspension is in good shape. theres a lot of these trucks around with "tired" springs that may cause a problem with 33" tires.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91106


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

linckeil;1065015 said:


> 285/75/16 size equates to a 32.8"x11.2" tire - you should have no problems at all with these fitting. too wide for snowplowing in my opinion, but they will fit without issue.
> 
> there are many pics of my truck in the below link. the first set of pics is with the 33"x12.5" tires. the second set of pics with the black steel rims are the stock size 235/85/16 tires i use for plowing.
> 
> ...


I am sticking to my 265's for plowing they work great, I want a more aggressive tire for when we go out mudding as for im tired of getting stuck!


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

315's are 35s


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

285's rubbed on my 96 I had to just cut the corner on the bumper of the passenger side on mine.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

fordboy;1065306 said:


> 285's rubbed on my 96 I had to just cut the corner on the bumper of the passenger side on mine.


Springs got tired! Im either gonna install the 2" leveling kit or put in F450 shackles to get the ride height up so that shouldnt be a problem


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I have had 3 of these trucks & run 33's on all of them. You do not have to cut anything, just take the bumper off & space it out with washers It will take less than half an hour & no cutting. My latest truck was already cut because the guy that owne dit was too lazy to take 4 bolts out & space it out. I have run 33x12.5x16.5 Courser M/T's & love them for mud but they get a little loud after 10,000 miles.


----------

